
Victor Hugo, a SEO tool for Hugo based sites (opinions pls) - javhackernews
https://github.com/doncabreraphone/victorhugo
======
mjsweet
Why is jQuery a dependency for an SEO plugin for a static site generator like
Hugo?

~~~
SquareWheel
Normally I'd say it's not a big deal, but it looks like jQuery is barely being
used here. It shouldn't be too hard to eliminate in this case.

~~~
javhackernews
To be honest, I did it in 48hs while doing 10 other things. I actually wasn't
even sure where I was going with the whole thing until it was done. Now comes
the work of purifying the code into vanilla js and making things neat.

But, yes, jQuery has no place there.

------
technion
>Check for passive voice in your copy.

I know this is a meta statement but I cannot possibly believe that this is the
sort of thing that would cause Google to downrank your site. A quick search
informed me there are thousands of SEO blogs on the dangers of passive voice.
But as with a lot of this industry, the reading appears to be along the lines
of "it reads better and I'm sure Google would rate that".

~~~
SquareWheel
I agree it almost certainly has no effect on bot-ranking. It may influence
those clicking on the results though.

~~~
javhackernews
It does influence in those clicking the results.

------
marshallford
FYI: There is another hugo related project under the same name.
[https://github.com/netlify-templates/victor-hugo](https://github.com/netlify-
templates/victor-hugo)

------
javhackernews
Code is a mess, but that's the general idea. Will clean it up with time and
blood, like papa taught me.

Any input is welcomed.

~~~
andrewxdiamond
You posted this to hacker news, you’re gonna get opinions whether you want
them or not

